# Review on my platform pls.



## Harini kondamudi (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi photographers,

I am aspiring to build this platform called "fellow photographer"

am working on a concept of creating a platform to connect budding photographers with experts in the field so that they can tag along with them to events and get leads and photographs to create their own portfolios.

I am working to define the product market fit.  Please give your valuable feedback by taking this 2 min survey! 
https://fellowphotographer.typeform.com/to/Uws1WN

Also your idea on the landing page pls. 
Fellowphotographer

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ran Van (Sep 28, 2018)

You website looks good.


----------



## carwyn1033 (May 11, 2020)

Sorry, but I see your page seems to be slow!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 12, 2020)

Hello and welcome......


----------



## zombiesniper (May 12, 2020)

Welcome to TPF!

As this is your first post and I have seen no content from you I will not click a link.
Call me cautious or mean but I believe your first post to a forum should not be a link because:

A -  nobody knows you and it could be malicious, and

B - Pretty presumptuous to come in and on your first post ask for something without providing to the community that your trying to ask a favour of.


----------



## Original katomi (May 12, 2020)

Hi welcome.
Sorry but I agree with post 5.
Normally I would mark your post as spam so that the moderator would review it.
I suspect that you mean well 
Tell us about who you are and what you like to photograph and how you do it


----------



## The_Traveler (May 12, 2020)

2 year old thread


----------



## zombiesniper (May 12, 2020)

Crap


----------



## Original katomi (May 12, 2020)

Toilet paper for two lol


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)

Originally posted September 6, 2018..........


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)




----------



## snowbear (May 12, 2020)




----------

